# wax or sealant or both



## Josh89 (Apr 14, 2011)

iv heard when u clean ur car you should only wax or use sealant.theres no point in doing both...is this true ?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Use a sealant ,and then wax the car


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

davelincs said:


> Use a sealant ,and then wax the car


This. You can either do one of them or if you're going to do both you need to put the wax on top of the sealant as if you do it the other way around the sealant will break the wax down.


----------



## Josh89 (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for replys


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

So make life easier for yourself and get a hybrid wax which contains both 

But as mentioned sealent then wax if you opt for the seperate products.


----------

